# Economy Ruining Halloween



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I happened to see this on yahoo. Retailers worried tough economy could ruin Halloween
http://www.yahoo.com/s/972606


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Halloween primarily for kids? nah...

yeah that kind of sucks but its still not going to 'ruin' halloween. I mean the holiday is becoming almost as popular as Christmas for god's sake


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My husband and I are doing our bit to keep the economy strong - we've added about a dozen new props and accessories to our collection of "things we have to find a place for in our yard display".


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't think the economy is going to ruin Halloween at all. C'mon people how many times has the press started something negetive about Halloween. If it isn't bad candy or the real boogyman, its always something. We all do what makes us feel good no matter what! Even if I was flat a$$ broke, I would still find a way to do what I wanted to do. Most of us learned this in college.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Halloween or BUST! That is this year's Rallying Cry for us!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

With all the money I spent on Halloween today, the economy should be getting better.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Judging by the empty shelves in some of our area stores, merchandise is selling. I was at Party City on Wednesday and there were dozens of people shopping and buying; costumes, yard props, etc.. I think a lot of folks might put off a really big purchase, but will still justify expenses for things like Halloween which gives them a lot of pleasure. Like the lady in the video said, you work hard and want to reward yourself and have some fun.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Look at the bright side: We'll have more to choose from after Halloween for 50% - 90% off regular prices.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

1031 24/7 Brothers & Sisters!!!


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I have noticed this year some stores are putting items on sale sooner....the 40 & 50% off sales I mean.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

It seems just like how the retailers always say that holiday/Christmas sales are down every single year. Sorry, that kind of guilt just doesn't work on me... Besides, these people send everything over to China to be made by prison camp labor and then wonder why no one has any money to buy the crap they are selling for 50-100 times what it cost them to make. Aside from liberal Democrats, retailers are the biggest bunch of bellyachers ever!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

As a vendor I cut back a bit this year on inventory, which I'm glad I did.
Talking with a few other internet business on how bad this whole year has been for them.
I'll do alright this year, doubt if I'll have an increase over last year.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Believe it or not, the economy needs this self correctness as some "experts" say that it will become stronger in the later years (this also coming from Bill Clinton who just visited Vancouver yesterday for a seminar)...things were getting way out of hand with people stretched beyond their means (i still say the 600 billion poured into the iraq war has some affect)

Festivities like Halloween are not like food or gas, meaning its not a necessity...its only logical that if there are tough times, that purchases of non necessary items would decrease...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Just wait and see what it does to Christmas sales. Maybe retailers should have rethought taking the Halloween stuff down so soon.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

They had a poll on TV for Christmas and 50% said they will spend less and like 42% said they'd spend the same amount. I see quite a few retail stores having conservative displys of Halloween merchandise compaired to previous yrs. It's true that people's disposable income have shrunk, thus less "fun" things to buy like vacations, props, bowling balls.. lol.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Sales may be down a bit, but with Halloween being on a Friday this year I doubt there will be any lack of TOTs... Maybe just a lot more homemade costumes. It's up to us broke folks to make sure they have a good time, and you know we will. Broke or not, the show must go on!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hell, people have been spending money they didn't have for the last few years. Racking up debt and borrowing on home equity. The stores I think are worried that the Christmas stuff won't sell, so they hope it will move if it's on the shelves longer. This may work, since the longer the Halloween stuff is out on the selves the more I seem to buy (lol).


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Retailer should be worried, gas is killing us and most families only got a 3% raise??? EEEeeek. I think that kind of thing works two ways, impulse buying will be greatly curved, but for people like us, we get so much gratification from what we do, we'll find a way to keep it up. If we all stop spending we'll just be in worse trouble.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I stimulated the economy this halloween.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

A lot of Americans were cutting back way before the holidays. I agree that this will not destroy Halloween. The retailers are not going to make a lot this year and may break even. I even cut back on buying some things this year because of the money I put out for the items that are regular expenditures needed every year for my parties, food and cocktails, is a lot of money and regarding Christmas, I've been cutting back every year on gifts and exchanges.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I think Home haunters deserve a bailout. I mean seriously, Gemmy, and Spirit, and Michael's and all the rest have been teasing and manipulating us into buying their stuff for years. Now we have this addiction, and have spent all of our disposable income on props. How are we supposed to feed our kids, buy gas, or even buy more props? Walmart should cut each of us a stimulus check. 

What about a special government program that issues ID cards to those of us with problems? We could use it to get a discount on things like fog juice, buckys, and wiper motors. 

Ooo Ooo, better idea! Congress could subsidize the Skeleton Store, Monsterguts, FE and all the rest who cater to us. 

JK, Jeff and Dean. Can you imagine the paperwork and regulation that would bring into your world? LOL.


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't think spending is down. I heard recently on the news that Halloween spending has actually increased. And it could be due to the fact that stores are putting their stuff on sale sooner so it's getting people to buy that extra one or two items where they would normally only get what they went in for. I think with the bad economy people are spending more for something simple and fun like this because Halloween, for most part, isn't as expensive as Christmas can get.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Death in the Reaper said:


> because Halloween, for most part, isn't as expensive as Christmas can get.


I wished i could say that...lol.


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol. I meant to say for most people. XD;


----------

